# VEI - Vision Eye Institute



## System (5 November 2011)

Vision Eye Institute Limited (VEI) was formerly known as Vision Group Holdings Limited (VGH)

http://www.visioneyeinstitute.com.au

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the VGH thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7225


----------



## Ves (11 July 2012)

PRY possibly positioning themselves to snap this one up by the looks of it.  They've been patiently accumulating so far. Interesting to see what eventuates and how long it takes.  A good return so far for those who were brave enough to bet on a turn-around story in the early 20 cent region.


----------



## robusta (11 July 2012)

PRY do have a long and distinguished history of paying too much for things......


----------



## Ves (6 August 2012)

Up almost 500% for the year now...


----------



## Country Lad (22 January 2013)

Broke up a bit over a week ago and I was tempted to buy them again, but the spread has been wider than I was comfortable with.  Regardless it has continued on without me this time and may have a bit more in it yet.  Good little company who hopefully will not over extend itself with acquisitions.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Booboo2 (26 February 2013)

So they reported today with net debt down to $45m (this half cf. $85m July 2012) with the contribution of the cap raising in January this year.
The revenue was down a touch, but I think they did well to recover somewhat from the new regulations on intravitreal injection.
Overall a good result given the outside regulation, and they still have good free cash flow.
Now expecting an increase in EBITDA for this half (guidance up $1m) and combined with the reduced interest payable, should make a good improvement in the NPAT.


----------



## piggybank (26 August 2013)

Daily P&F update:-


----------



## VSntchr (26 August 2013)

piggybank said:


> Daily P&F update:-
> 
> View attachment 54045




Reporting tomorrow I believe....have been in and out of this one a few times but glad to have been in on the latest run...
Possible dividend announcement on the cards I think....


----------



## System (18 December 2015)

On December 15th, 2015, Vision Eye Institute Limited (VEI) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following completion of the compulsory acquisition  by Jangho Health Care Australia Pty Ltd of all the securities in the Company it did not already own.


----------

